# Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers - Episode 9 in der Kinokritik



## creep (18. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers - Episode 9 in der Kinokritik* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers - Episode 9 in der Kinokritik*


----------



## Wubaron (18. Dezember 2019)

Wird es auch Review mit Spoilern geben? Würd gern wissen was alles so passiert.


----------



## ssj3rd1 (18. Dezember 2019)

„ Endlich wieder Zeit zum Durchschnaufen.“

Strengt es dich so sehr an 1x im Jahr ins Kino zu gehen? Also ich könnte alle 6 Monate einen Star Wars Film im Kino haben, genauso einen Harry Potter. Durchschnaufen bräuchte ich trotzdem nicht, nicht mal ansatzweise. Weder mental noch physisch.


----------



## Siriuz (18. Dezember 2019)

https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/der-letzte-star-wars-film-enttaeuscht-doch-eigentlich-war-er-zum-scheitern-verdammt-ld.1528417

Hm.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Dezember 2019)

> Ein würdiger Abschluss und ein Meilenstein der Kinogeschichte, auf den hoffen wohl die meisten Fans


Die Hoffnung habe ich schon lange aufgegeben. Sehen wir den Tatsachen doch mal ins Auge: Abgesehen vom Glückstreffer Rogue One waren alle Star Wars Fortsetzungen bestenfalls mittelmäßig. Schlimmstensfalls waren sie "Die letzten Jedi". Den neuen Film gucke ich mir gar nicht erst an.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (18. Dezember 2019)

Scheinbar setzen sie wieder heftigst (und vor allem offensichtlich) auf Nostalgie, was mich an Episode 7 sehr gestört hat. Handkehrum wurde und wird Episode 7 gerade deswegen von vielen heiss und innig geliebt, entsprechend wird er sicher viele hellauf begeistern.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Dezember 2019)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Scheinbar setzen sie wieder heftigst (und vor allem offensichtlich) auf Nostalgie, was mich an Episode 7 sehr gestört hat. Handkehrum wurde und wird Episode 7 gerade deswegen von vielen heiss und innig geliebt, entsprechend wird er sicher viele hellauf begeistern.


Lt NZZ wird der "Mainplot" ja wohl eine Art Ep.6 "Reloaded" werden ähnlich wie Ep.7 zu Ep.4.
Halt Nummer sicher mit dem Versuch die Schlaglöcher von Ep8 im vorbeifliegen zu fixen.

Übermorgen werde ich mehr von einer vertrauenswürdigen Quelle erfahren, dann kommt meine Entscheidung ob es mir ein Kinogang wert ist.


----------



## Frullo (18. Dezember 2019)

Aktuell ein Score von 57% auf Rottentomatoes - ob der Aktienkurs von Disney daran gekoppelt ist?


----------



## sukram89 (18. Dezember 2019)

Komme gerade aus dem Film und kann mich nicht beklagen. Für die Trilogie wurde ein ordentlicher Abschluss gefunden und der Film ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser als EP8. Kann Kritik aus dem Artikel genau so unterschreiben.



ssj3rd1 schrieb:


> Also ich könnte alle 6 Monate einen Star Wars Film im Kino haben, genauso einen Harry Potter...



Geht mir genauso.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aktuell ein Score von 57% auf Rottentomatoes



Wen juckt das bitte? Komm grade aus dem Film und wurde bestens unterhalten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Dezember 2019)

sukram89 schrieb:


> der Film ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser als EP8.


Das ist jetzt aber nun wirklich keine Kunst, weil der die Ep7 deutlich unterboten hat. 

Hier mal einen Bewertungsschnitt:
https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/star-wars-9-im-pressespiegel,3352505.html

Und hier eine Kritik von IGN Deutschland:
https://de.ign.com/star-wars-episod...-the-rise-of-skywalker-abstieg-statt-aufstieg


----------



## Chroom (18. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wen juckt das bitte? Komm grade aus dem Film und wurde bestens unterhalten.



Es juckt vielleicht Leute wie mich , die nicht schon im vorhinein alles geil finden nur weil Star Wars drauf steht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wen juckt das bitte? Komm grade aus dem Film und wurde bestens unterhalten.



Ist doch schön, wenn du Spaß hattest. Dennoch beeinflussen Kritiken viele potenzielle Besucher und sind als Richtwert durchaus sinnvoll, um sich einen Eindruck von der Qualität des Films zu verschaffen. Dass dieser Prozentwert nicht die endgültige Wahrheit darstellt, sollte jedem klar sein, interessant ist er dennoch imo.


----------



## Javata (19. Dezember 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, wenn du Spaß hattest. Dennoch beeinflussen Kritiken viele potenzielle Besucher und sind als Richtwert durchaus sinnvoll, um sich einen Eindruck von der Qualität des Films zu verschaffen. Dass dieser Prozentwert nicht die endgültige Wahrheit darstellt, sollte jedem klar sein, interessant ist er dennoch imo.



Das stimmt natürlich. Aber ich kenne niemanden der jemals einen Film nicht im Kino gesehen den er gerne sehen wollte weil bei RottenTomatos ein schlechter Score stand (wobei ich auch keinen kenne der einen FIlm gerne sehen möchte und dann bei RottenTomatos überhaupt vorher guckt)


----------



## xaan (19. Dezember 2019)

Siriuz schrieb:


> https://www.nzz.ch/feuilleton/der-letzte-star-wars-film-enttaeuscht-doch-eigentlich-war-er-zum-scheitern-verdammt-ld.1528417
> 
> Hm.



Ich verstehe nicht so ganz den Anspruch, den J.J. Abrams da hat. Ich mein...


Spoiler



«Wenn man die ‹Star Wars›-Filme als neun Kapitel einer grossen Geschichte begreift, wäre es doch seltsam, wenn Palpatine im letzten Kapitel fehlen würde»


WTF, wieso soll das seltsam sein, wenn ein Charakter der tot ist auch tot bleibt? Diese Logik erschließt sich mir einfach nicht. Seltsam wäre nicht sein Fehlen, seltsam ist, dass er wieder da ist.
Aber gut, das kommt von Mister "ich reboote einfach mal Ep. 4 - nur in schlechter". Also kein Wunder...


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Dezember 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Aber ich kenne niemanden der jemals einen Film nicht im Kino gesehen den er gerne sehen wollte weil bei RottenTomatos ein schlechter Score stand (wobei ich auch keinen kenne der einen FIlm gerne sehen möchte und dann bei RottenTomatos überhaupt vorher guckt)



Bei Filmen, die mich interessieren, kucke ich mir derartige Scores durchaus mal an, meist aber nur, um dann auf ausführlichere Kritiken zu springen, die verlinkt sind. Oder ich kucke direkt die zwei, drei Youtube-Kritiker, denen ich größtenteils vertraue. 
Wenn ich ein Film unbedingt sehen will, kucke ich ihn an, egal was die Kritiken sagen. Aber ob ca. 10 Euro für eine Karte ausgebe für einen Film an dem ich nur mäßiges Interesse habe, kann durchaus von Kritiken abhängen. Guardians of the Galaxy zB hat mich kaum interessiert, Kritiken waren großartig also bin ich doch rein. Gemini Man dieses Jahr fand ich interessant, die Kritiken waren absolut unterirdisch also hab ich mir das Geld gespart. In jedem Fall ist es natürlich auch immer praktisch, wenn man bereits eine Audience-Score mit einbeziehen kann.


----------



## Frullo (19. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wen juckt das bitte? Komm grade aus dem Film und wurde bestens unterhalten.



Schön für Dich, ich mag Dir das wirklich gönnen - ich hoffe einfach, dass der Unterhaltungswert den er _für Dich_ hat, nicht davon abhängig ist, dass sich restlos alle davon bestens unterhalten fühlen.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Dezember 2019)

Nö wieso sollte er davon abhängen? Ist bei Spielen auch nicht so, Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und irgendwie wäre es ja langweilig wenn es nicht so wäre


----------



## Frullo (19. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nö wieso sollte er davon abhängen? Ist bei Spielen auch nicht so, Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und irgendwie wäre es ja langweilig wenn es nicht so wäre



Ich mag die Prequels. Ich mochte sie schon, bevor Disney das Star Wars-Ruder übernahm. Ich mochte sie trotz all dem Jar-Jar-Gebashe, trotz der Kritik am hölzernen Acting, trotz des Mangels an «dreckigem Look» bzw. der CGI-Überladung, trotz einiger überaus fragwürdiger Charakter-Entscheidungen. In all dieser Zeit, in der sich zahllose Leute negativ zu den Prequels geäussert haben, verspürte ich nie ein imperatives Bedürfnis, die Prequels verteidigen zu müssen. Klar habe ich dann und wann – vor allem in den letzten Jahren – die Prequels verteidigt, aber niemals so… intensiv, so kompromisslos, so fanatisch wie es von einigen bei den Sequels gemacht wurde und wird.

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Verteidiger der Sequels in der Furcht leben, dass die Kritiken (oder schon nur ein Teil davon) an den Filmen doch tatsächlich… berechtigt sein könnten – und wenn sie auch nur einen Millimeter von ihrer Position weichen, dann würde der Spass den sie selbst an den Filmen haben getrübt werden.

Bei den Prequels ist es doch tatsächlich so: Ja, Jar Jar nervig zu finden ist berechtigt. Ja, das Acting ist hölzern und dies als störend zu empfinden ist berechtigt. Ja, den Mangel an dreckigem Look / den Überfluss an CGI als einen negativen Aspekt zu sehen ist berechtigt. Ich kann verstehen, dass es andere so sehen – selbst wenn ich es persönlich anders empfinde. Mir wurde schon an den Kopf geworfen, meine positive Haltung gegenüber den Prequels sei nur durch «guilty pleasure» zu erklären, denn die Filme seien derart schlecht, dass es gar nicht anders sein könne. Aber ich habe mich nie schuldig gefühlt, die Prequels zu mögen. Was andere als Mangel empfinden mögen, kann auch anders interpretiert werden. Filme sind schlussendlich eben doch mehr als die Summe ihrer Einzelteile, und die Beurteilung der Gesamt-Qualität ist und bleibt höchst subjektiv.

Ich werde mir IX morgen Abend im Kino ansehen, im Bewusstsein dass Abrams vor einer unmöglichen Aufgabe steht: Eine Trilogie sowie eine Trilogien-Trilogie zu einem würdigen Abschluss zu bringen. Unmöglich, weil mich bereits bei VII die Prämissen für die Sequels nicht überzeugen konnten – das kann Abrams mit allem guten Willen nicht kitten. Ich schaue mir den Film morgen im Kino an, weil ich dieses, für mich enttäuschende, Kapitel endlich hinter mich bringen möchte – und wohl auch aus lauter Gewohnheit. Natürlich hoffe ich, zwei Stunden lang einigermassen unterhalten zu werden, aber da ist kein Entgegenfiebern, keine Hoffnung auf eine transzendente Erfahrung wie sie mir mit der OT – und bei mir eben auch mit den Prequels – zuteil wurde.

Für mich wird morgen ein Kapitel meiner persönlichen Star Wars Geschichte geschlossen, worüber ich sehr froh bin. In dieser Galaxis, weit, weit weg und vor langer, langer Zeit, ist genügend Platz für neue, frische Geschichten vorhanden, und ich hoffe, diese irgendwann zu Gesicht zu bekommen und vielleicht noch einmal bei einem Star Wars Film so empfinden zu dürfen, wie ich es früher tat…


----------



## xaan (19. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich werde mir IX morgen Abend im Kino ansehen, im Bewusstsein dass Abrams vor einer unmöglichen Aufgabe steht: Eine Trilogie sowie eine Trilogien-Trilogie zu einem würdigen Abschluss zu bringen.



Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, ob das wirklich unmöglich ist.
Ich mein es existeren TV-Serien, die über 5+ Staffeln hinweg eine stringente Geschichte mit Spannungsbogen erzählen. Z.B. Babylon 5. Oder zuletzt Game of Thrones.
Im Großleinwand-Kino haben wir sowas ebenfalls. Siehe das MCU, wo ein ganze Berg an Filmen miteinander verknfüpt ist, wo jeder Film für sich funktionieren kann, aber dennoch alle stringent auf ein gemeinsames Endgame (haha) hinarbeiten.
Es gibt also Präzedenzfälle, die beweisen, dass soetwas mitnichten unmöglich sein muss.

Aber viel mehr noch frage ich mich: warum hat er überhaupt den Anspruch, das ganze Konstrukt als "Trilogien-Trilogie" zu sehen? Was spräche dagegen, die Trilogien separat zu sehen, die zwar in einander übergehen weil sie eine Fortsetzung einer stringenten Handlung sind, aber nicht als ein große Ganzes betrachtet werden müssen? Für eine "Trilogien-Trilogie" hätte von Beginn an ein Konzept für alle 3x3 Filme existieren müssen. Das aber gab es nicht. Es ist daher imo unsinnig zu versuchen, das nachträglich herzustellen.
Erst recht nicht wenn diese stringenz schon innerhalb der drei Filme an denen er selbst beteilgt ist nicht existiert.


----------



## Rdrk710 (19. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, ob das wirklich unmöglich ist.



"Unmöglich" deshalb, weil sich Episode 7 und 8 teilweise derartig konträr gegenüberstehen, dass Abrams buchstäblich zaubern müsste, um jetzt allein mit Episode 9 eine kohärente, übergreifende Story über alle drei Teile daraus zusammenzuschweißen, die darüber hinaus nicht wieder die gesamte Fanbase spaltet, weil er statt Zauberei nur noch "Ass-Pull-Erklärungen" liefern kann. Deswegen bin ich gespannt, was er da gebacken hat (er hat ja das Drehbuch noch geändert während der Drehs), hege aber habe keine Hoffnungen, dass der Handlungsbogen Trilogie noch überzeugend zu Ende gebracht wird.

In so fern stimme ich z.B. Frullo überein und freue mich eher auf zukünftige Franchise-Ableger, die nicht derartig mit dem Lucas'schen Erbe zu kämpfen haben...


----------



## xaan (19. Dezember 2019)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> "Unmöglich" deshalb, weil sich Episode 7 und 8 teilweise derartig konträr gegenüberstehen, dass Abrams buchstäblich zaubern müsste, um jetzt allein mit Episode 9 eine kohärente, übergreifende Story über alle drei Teile daraus zusammenzuschweißen, die darüber hinaus nicht wieder die gesamte Fanbase spaltet, weil er statt Zauberei nur noch "Ass-Pull-Erklärungen" liefern kann. Deswegen bin ich gespannt, was er da gebacken hat (er hat ja das Drehbuch noch geändert während der Drehs), hege aber habe keine Hoffnungen, dass der Handlungsbogen Trilogie noch überzeugend zu Ende gebracht wird.
> 
> In so fern stimme ich z.B. Frullo überein und freue mich eher auf zukünftige Franchise-Ableger, die nicht derartig mit dem Lucas'schen Erbe zu kämpfen haben...



Klar, da hast du recht. Es ist unmöglich, weil vergangene Entscheidungen es unmöglich gemacht haben.
Aber das sollte nicht als Trugschluss dienen, dass es grundsätzlich unmögich gewesen wäre.

Dass es jetzt unmöglich ist, ist das Resultat der Entscheidungen von Disney allgemein und Kathleen Kennedy bzw. der von ihr gewählten Regisseure im Speziellen. Dazu gehört ja auch die Tatsache, dass Ep7 so weit entfernt ist von Ep6, dass ohne ZUsatzmaterial niemand versteht wie das Imperium zur Ersten Ordnung übergegangen ist, wieso die Rebellen jetzt die Resistance sind und wieso Ben ein Sith ist. Die Unmöglichkeit, der Abrams sich jetzt gegenüber sieht, die hat er also selbst mit zu verantworten.


----------



## Rdrk710 (19. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Klar, da hast du recht. Es ist unmöglich, weil vergangene Entscheidungen es unmöglich gemacht haben.
> Aber das sollte nicht als Trugschluss dienen, dass es grundsätzlich unmögich gewesen wäre.
> 
> Dass es jetzt unmöglich ist, ist das Resultat der Entscheidungen von Disney allgemein und Kathleen Kennedy bzw. der von ihr gewählten Regisseure im Speziellen. Dazu gehört ja auch die Tatsache, dass Ep7 so weit entfernt ist von Ep6, dass ohne ZUsatzmaterial niemand versteht wie das Imperium zur Ersten Ordnung übergegangen ist, wieso die Rebellen jetzt die Resistance sind und wieso Ben ein Sith ist. Die Unmöglichkeit, der Abrams sich jetzt gegenüber sieht, die hat er also selbst mit zu verantworten.




Klar... man sieht ja auch an den Marvel-Filmen - man mag jetzt von ihnen halten was man will - dass, wenn ein Produzent wie Kevin Feige dahintersteht, es möglich ist, über 20 Filme hinweg den Grundbogen intakt zu halten. Das hätte man vielleicht bei der Sequeltrilogie auch zur Auflage machen und vor allem überwachen müssen...


----------



## Frullo (19. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher, ob das wirklich unmöglich ist.



Das ist auch weder ganz allgemein gefasst, noch speziell auf Star Wars gemünzt: Es ist unmöglich, dass Abrams einen _für mich_ würdigen Abschluss hinkriegt, weil er _mich_ schon mit seinem Anfang (VII) nicht wirklich abholen konnte.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. Dezember 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich mag die Prequels. Ich mochte sie schon, bevor Disney das Star Wars-Ruder übernahm. Ich mochte sie trotz all dem Jar-Jar-Gebashe, trotz der Kritik am hölzernen Acting, trotz des Mangels an «dreckigem Look» bzw. der CGI-Überladung, trotz einiger überaus fragwürdiger Charakter-Entscheidungen.



Die Prequels erzählen zumindest eine in sich plausible Handlung und fügen sich ins bestehende SW-Universum ein. Bei den Sequels scheint es ja laut Rian Johnson tatsächlich keinen übergreifenden Plot gegeben zu haben.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Dezember 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Die Prequels erzählen zumindest eine in sich plausible Handlung und fügen sich ins bestehende SW-Universum ein. Bei den Sequels scheint es ja laut Rian Johnson tatsächlich keinen übergreifenden Plot gegeben zu haben.



Timothy Zahn hatte sich vorab angeboten die komplette Trilogie zu schreiben, wurde aber wegen seiner Verbundenheit zu George Lucas abgelehnt. Lucas und Disney sind sich wohl gar nicht mehr grün, so wurde George Lucas ja nicht einmal zur Filmpremiere eingeladen. 

Und Rian Johnson wollte bei Ep. VIII dem vorgegebenen Pfad von J.J. Abrahms aus Prinzip nicht folgen, sondern sein eigenes Ding machen. Teil IX sollte dann ja ursprünglich noch wer anders machen und man hat dann Abrahms quasi in letzter Sekunde wieder reingeholt, der dann, während die Dreharbeiten längst liefen, noch am Drehbuch schrieb.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Teil IX sollte dann ja ursprünglich noch wer anders machen und man hat dann Abrahms quasi in letzter Sekunde wieder reingeholt, der dann, während die Dreharbeiten längst liefen, noch am Drehbuch schrieb.


Offensichtlich hat Abrams jetzt wiederum versucht Ep.8 weitestgehend zu negieren.
Oder wie wer schon irgendwo einen alternativen Namen schrieb: "Fanservice : Der Film"


----------



## Wubaron (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich mag Fanservice  wenigstens keine bösen Überraschungen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und Rian Johnson wollte bei Ep. VIII dem vorgegebenen Pfad von J.J. Abrahms aus Prinzip nicht folgen, sondern sein eigenes Ding machen. Teil IX sollte dann ja ursprünglich noch wer anders machen und man hat dann Abrahms quasi in letzter Sekunde wieder reingeholt, der dann, während die Dreharbeiten längst liefen, noch am Drehbuch schrieb.



Da fragt man sich doch, wie das im Management gelaufen ist: "Hey, wir haben gerade für viele Milliarden Star Wars gekauft. Setzen wir mal drei mittelprächtige Autoren/Regisseure dran und geben ihnen freie Hand."
"Toller Plan Chef, so machen wirs!"


----------



## xaan (20. Dezember 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich doch, wie das im Management gelaufen ist: "Hey, wir haben gerade für viele Milliarden Star Wars gekauft. Setzen wir mal drei mittelprächtige Autoren/Regisseure dran und geben ihnen freie Hand."
> "Toller Plan Chef, so machen wirs!"



Das kommt halt davon, wenn das Management nicht versteht warum Star Wars gut ist. Dann können sie auch keine Strategie entwickeln, die darauf aufbaut.
Das Management ist selbstverständlich da, um sich mit BWL auszukennen. Nicht mit dem Produkt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Das kommt halt davon, wenn das Management nicht versteht warum Star Wars gut ist. Dann können sie auch keine Strategie entwickeln, die darauf aufbaut.
> Das Management ist selbstverständlich da, um sich mit BWL auszukennen. Nicht mit dem Produkt.


Grundsätzlich korrekt, aber dem Grundverständnis wie man das weiterführen könnte um die gewünschte Cash-Cow weiter zu züchten sollte man doch haben.
Genau hier ist mMn das Problem, wenn man dazu keine echte Idee hat, warum dann erst darin investieren ?

Oder sollte das SW Francise nur vom Markt um die Konkurrenz auszuschließen mit Option auf Cash Cow ?
Das würde für mich das unkoordinierte Vorgehen (ohne Triologiestory Masterplan) erklären !


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Dezember 2019)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Management ist selbstverständlich da, um sich mit BWL auszukennen. Nicht mit dem Produkt.


Das ist ja so nicht mal richtig, ich denke, eine Kathleen Kennedy ist eben gerade kein BWL Profi, sonst würde sie völlig anders agieren. Ich denke, dass sie einfach viel auf Populismus setzt und genau das ist der größte Fehler, den man insbesondere im Kreativbereich machen kann.

Es wird ja auch gemunkelt, dass Kevin Feige ihr Nachfolger wird, der eben mit dem MCU alles richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## xaan (20. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist ja so nicht mal richtig, ich denke, eine Kathleen Kennedy ist eben gerade kein BWL Profi, sonst würde sie völlig anders agieren. Ich denke, dass sie einfach viel auf Populismus setzt und genau das ist der größte Fehler, den man insbesondere im Kreativbereich machen kann.



Naja, selbst wenn sie auf Populismus hätte setzen wollen standen Zeichen an der Wand, was gut funktioniert bzw. aktuell stark nachgefragt wird. Ich mein, als es mit Ep7 losging, da gab es bereits das MCU. Da gab es bereits Game of Thrones. Da gab es bereits lang laufende Star Wars Serien wie z.B. Clone Wars. Alles sehr beliebt, aber an Nichts davon hat sie sich ein Beispiel genommen. Bestenfalls kann man also sagen, sie setzt auf Populismus - aber hat nicht gemerkt, dass ihre Vorstellung davon was das bedeutet insbesondere für Star Wars nicht funktioniert.

Ihr Einfluss auf Star Wars hat bei mir letztendlich nur einen Eindruck hinterlassen: _"Scheiß auf Lucas und scheiß auf das EU. Ich mach mein eigenes Star Wars mit Black Hack und Nutten."_



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch gemunkelt, dass Kevin Feige ihr Nachfolger wird, der eben mit dem MCU alles richtig gemacht hat.


Ich mag den Marvel Quatsch zwar auch nicht, aber er kann es wohl kaum noch verschlimmern. Am besten wäre es sie erklären die ganze Sequel-Trilogie zu einem Non-Kanon Paralleluniversum und machen es dann noch mal richtig.


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> so wurde George Lucas ja nicht einmal zur Filmpremiere eingeladen.



Entspricht vermutlich nicht ganz der Wahrheit - vielmehr war es wohl etwas, dass auf gegenseitiges Einverständnis beruht.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sym7xM4ytgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe ihn (GL): Kanzler Lucas gibt sein Amt an seine beste Schülerin ab, im Vertrauen darauf, dass er - zumindest im Hintergrund - sein Lebenswerk wird beenden können, doch er wird von ihr verraten, denn sie hatte eigene Pläne... klingt sogar nach einem tollen Outline für einen Star Wars Streifen! Ich hoffe, irgendwer im grossen Fanfiction-Versum schnappt die Idee auf und macht was draus!


----------

